# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT Dongle Ver 1.18 is OUT !!! [ 17/09/2016 ]

## mohamed73

Quote:
    			 				Add new Unlock algorithm for BBK 
Fix some new models after unlock hang on logo or rebooting
first in the world,support xiaoMi HongMi New modle Unlock Password (Erase Userdata) in Recovery Mode 			 		    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
** No One have but We Have!!!  ** 
check the facts : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Discuss : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Br,
.:: ARD ::.*

----------

